# Funktionstasten programmieren?!?



## nahkillo94 (22. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,


weiß jemand zufällig wie man für einen Knopf eine Funktion erstellen kann? Also ich habe einen Knopf und schließe den per USB an. Muss der oder ein Controller auch an die Datenkabel vom USB-Anschluss dran oder kann man ein Programm erstellen das "nachguckt" ob Strom fließt oder nicht an diesem USB-Port? Geplant ist: Knopf drücken--> Programm starten 
und ein weiteres soll so sein: Knopf drücken-->Buchstaben simulieren
Das wäre doch dann wie ne Tastatur nur mit einer Taste?? Oder?

Es soll am Ende wie ne Funktionstaste an einer Tastatur sein die man selbst verwalten kann. NEIN, ich kann nicht einfach ne Tastatur nehmen, ich will/muss es selbst machen. 

Bin dankbar für jede Antwort.


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Juli 2010)

Mit einem „COM-Port“ (Communication Equipment nach EIA-232) geht das recht bequem – da kann man tatsächlich den Strom auf den einzelnen Pins steuern und Abfragen:


> EIA-232 ist eine Spannungsschnittstelle. Die Information (Bit) wird durch eine elektrische Spannung kodiert. Für die Datenleitungen wird eine negative Logik verwendet, wobei eine Spannung zwischen −3 V und −15 V eine logische Eins und eine Spannung zwischen +3 V und +15 V eine logische Null darstellt.


(Wikipedia)

Wenn du nur einen Button hast, dürfte das ja recht einfach gehen, indem du einfach die Spannung am Port misst. Bei USB dürfte das prinzipiell auch funktionieren, aber dort sind zuerst Handshakes, etc. vorgesehen und es dürfte u.U. nötig sein, nen echten Treiber für den Button zu schrieben. Ältere Schnittstellen haben da meist weniger Anspruch.


----------



## bingo88 (22. Juli 2010)

USB ist ein paketbasiertes Protokoll. Es gibt aber z. B. die libusb, da kann man schon sehr viel mit machen! Du kannst natürlich auch einen eigenen Gerätetreiber schreiben aber das ist deutlich aufwändiger ^^


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. Juli 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten. Die Sache mit dem COM-Port gefällt mir, auch wenn USB die profesionelle Lösung wäre. Da werde ich mich mal einlesen. 

So schwer kann das ja nicht sein! Ob es noch COM-Port-Controller für PCI gibt?

Dann noch ne Frage:
Wenn man ein Joystick an den PC anschließt, kann man die Tasten auch selbst verwalten/programmieren für normale Windows-Anwendungen oder geht das nur in spielen? Denn ich habe grad was interessantes gefunden: Universal 12-Bit Joystick Controller BU0836X

Wie ich das verstehe wird das Teil per USB angeschlossen und als Joystick erkannt. Was haltet ihr davon?

Wüsstet ihr noch ne alternative für mich? Ich dachte vielleicht zur Not eine Tastatur mit programmierbaren Tasten zu nehmen und diesen Tasten eine Aktion zuordnen und statt der Taste einen eigenen Taster/Knopf dranzulöten, aber ich glaube das geht bei den neueren Tastaturen nicht mehr, da die Buttons "draufgetropft" (Ich glaube so nennt man das) sind, also fest in die Platte verlötet. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Juli 2010)

Von Windows habe ich keine Ahnung, aber du könntest eine Tastenkombination nutzen. Allerdings haben Computer (zumindest intern auf dem Mainboard) doch immer noch COM-Anschlüsse.


----------



## dot (22. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht hilft es als Anregung -> Quiz Buzzer | Steffens Noteblog


----------



## nahkillo94 (23. Juli 2010)

Da muss ich mal nach ne COM-Port suchen. Aber das mit de Quiz Buzzern is echt genial. Eigentlich genau das was ich gesucht habe. Der verweist übrigens auf dieses Projekt: Flip's Blog, da isses noch besser beschrieben, falls jemand das auch machen will.


----------

